# Fun with the camera today!



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Today was rainy, I was bored and stuck at home with three kids so decided to play around with my Canon SLR. I think I have good subjects, but I am a little biased! Love my pups and I love black/white pics! Can you see Cassie's leg draped across Izzo? I put him next to her to take a pic and she rolled on her side and threw her leg over him. She loves her lil bro!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Nicole,

Beautiful photos!!! I like them all very much, so much that I cannot even choose a favorite. Way to go and what great subjects.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Bravo!! I love B&W pictures too. Beautiful pups and beautiful pics. Cassie looks very soulful in her pictures


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't even believe how sweet those are... amazing.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you! I wish I would have gotten more of my Izzo bug but I can play another day


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow... beautiful. Great pictures !!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amazing! does Cassie really put her arm over Izzo? She is also a gorgeous rep for her breed just like Izzo.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:beautiful!!!! :clap2:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Missy said:


> Amazing! does Cassie really put her arm over Izzo? She is also a gorgeous rep for her breed just like Izzo.


Thank you! YES, she put her front leg over Izzo when I put him next to her. She will do that to me if I am laying next to her. I just love so many qualities about my Golden (and of course my Hav!- both are VERY special breeds!)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love them Nicole, fur babies and photos.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. I just ADORE my babies! Can you tell? LOL


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Nicole - SO gorgeous..I must say I'm completely smitten with Izzo...if per chance he goes missing one day....don't check at my house..I'm just sayin'


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Oh Nicole - SO gorgeous..I must say I'm completely smitten with Izzo...if per chance he goes missing one day....don't check at my house..I'm just sayin'


hahaha I will know EXACTLY where to look Sylvia  I love me some Kipling now too- Just sayin!!!! LOL


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics Nicole! Izzo is to cute!

Ryan


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Great pics!! You do have awesome subjects.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! Heartwarming.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh i just love the look of those pretty faces in black and white!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I loved the pictures. Your babies are so GORGEOUS! If I had to pick my favorite, it would be the first one. I loved how Cassie put her arm around Izzo.

Like you, I love "black and white" images, especially in photography and drawings.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love black and white photos. The kids look great.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Those are gorgeous dogs you have, Nicole! Great photos. I absolutely love them. Cassie is a sweet older sister. Izzo is very lucky to have her!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures..........Great subjects!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

VERY nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very sweet pics


----------

